# Winter Park FL rides



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Coming down late March 3 questions

Would a mountain bike be adeqaute just to go out and see the sites and maybe to do some parks and trails on? I did this a coupld of years ago in St Augistine and left my road bike at home and that was the right choice for that area.

If I bring only the road bike any daily group rides in or near Winter Park?

If i bring neither, any decent bikes to rent or shops you can suggest for rental?

I am traveling with family and as a lot of us know to bring th ROAD BIKE can be the cause of some real problems especailly when i tend to want to go out for 3 hour rides. The mountain bike allows me to ride and explore with family.

Thanks for any info...


----------



## nelgwoltrap (Sep 14, 2005)

*Orlando Sentinal Blog*

Check out the Chain Gang blog on the Orlando Sentinal and scroll down to Hal's weekly ride list. http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports_thechaingang/


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

i live in WP

1. for just toolin around, the MB would be fine. (lots of brick streets in my neck of the woods)

2. group rides aplenty. haven't looked at hal's list in a while, but tuesday a.m. is a steady endurance pace for ~30 miles

friday a.m., same route as tuesday, but generally a hammer fest

saturday a.m. depending on the race schedule, there will be quite a few rides to choose from, depending on what you want to do that day

same on sunday. 

if you want even more specific info, just p.m. me

//to someone that pm'd me a few weeks back...i apologize greatly for not getting back to you in time...it was a crazy week 

3. renting bikes. i'd first check with glory cycles (www.glorycycles.com). then david's world cycle (davidsworld.com). 

//disclaimer. i race on a team sponsored/started by glory cycles....so i'm biased 

like i said, anything else? just ask 

//bout to leave for the non-race weekend sat a.m. hammerfest


----------

